# what to do about neighbor's dogs??



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

So, the people behind us have two huge dogs. One looks like a boxer, the other...probably pit. My dogs run out and to the back fence every chance they get. Barking their little heads off. That alone drives me NUTS! And their dogs do it right back, but sound like they're going to kill someone. Jumping at the fence, growling. We have one of those tall wood privacy fences. And their dogs (outdoor dogs) have managed to dig 3 HUGE holes on their side..coming into ours. I just looked out, and saw this big brown head coming from under my fence, UGH!! So, for the third time in months..I've had to pile pieces of flagstone (from a patio project dh is planning some time before 2014) into the holes. My yard is looking pretty ghetto these days, and I'm just about over it. Do they not see the holes, too??? I can look over, and see their yard is now THRASHED from these dogs. 
Of course, my biggest concern is the safety of my dogs and my kids! I can just see one of our dogs sticking their head through there, and getting it bit off !! Or a kid (although I'd hope they'd know better) trying to pet the doggie that's coming under the fence. The previous owner's back there had a dog that did the SAME thing. When I mentioned it, the dog got chained to a dog house, in the middle of the back yard. Then one day, he was just gone. 
I've only spoken with these people a few times over the fence. They seem really nice. 
But, how do I approach them about the fence? I hate confrontation. Do I write them a note? Knock on the door? What do I say? I can't keep plugging up holes. But, I'm not sure what can be done on their end, either.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

You should knock on the neighbors’ door, ask then to look at what their dogs are doing and see if they have a solution, or call and have them meet you at the back fence. Your dogs are not helping the issue by barking but at least they are in their yard. Be nice, let the neighbors know you are just wanting to protect you children and little dogs and don’t want an incident. 

If the neighbors are non responsive put an electric line at ground level that will stop your dogs from getting too close and stop the large dogs from trying to come under. If you own the fence and it is on your property you can put an electric charge on both sides that will eliminate the digging problem. If done properly the charge won’t hurt them but it will stop them. Your neighbors might go along with this idea if they own the fence and they love and want to keep their dogs.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> You should knock on the neighbors' door, ask then to look at what their dogs are doing and see if they have a solution, or call and have them meet you at the back fence. Your dogs are not helping the issue by barking but at least they are in their yard. Be nice, let the neighbors know you are just wanting to protect you children and little dogs and don't want an incident.
> 
> If the neighbors are non responsive put an electric line at ground level that will stop your dogs from getting too close and stop the large dogs from trying to come under. If you own the fence and it is on your property you can put an electric charge on both sides that will eliminate the digging problem. If done properly the charge won't hurt them but it will stop them.


People seem more responsive when you as them to help you come up with a solution I think. The idea of an electrical line in sounds good also. Great thinking Smarty.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I also say have the conversation....notes and messages never come out the way you mean them.

Last resort..... pet agree works wonders even on other dogs


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Not so sure about an electrical line...and my kids?? I'll look into, though. I have a friend at the police dept that I just talked to. He said they're breaking the animal ordinance. That they are responsible, and he'd gladly talk to them. I just don't want to cause problems, because I don't think they mean any harm. Although, I just looked again. And you can see the big pile of dirt in their yard, that their dogs kick up while digging. How can they NOT see that???

When we're all out there playing, my dogs stop barking after just a minute or two. But, theirs keep going the whole time. Slamming against the fence. If my kids are out playing, same thing. They bark at them the whole time. We had a BBQ a few wks ago, and had to come in. My friends and I couldn't hear each other over the noise. 
And we asked our little ones what they wanted for Christmas...trying to prompt them to say swing set  As we were wanting to get them a new one. That idea was quickly tossed out, because my 7 yr old said "I don't like playing out in the back yard. The big dogs give me a headache"


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I also say have the conversation....notes and messages never come out the way you mean them.
> 
> Last resort..... pet agree works wonders even on other dogs


Wasn't sure what you were talking about...googled and saw this

http://www.kiienterprises.com/petagree.html

seriously, would this help with our barking issues both inside AND out????
because if it would, I'll order 10 NOW, lol.

Oh, and I've never caught these dogs digging. When we go out, they're too busy trying to come THROUGH the fence. Instead of under. So, I'd probably have to lay in wait for them to dig, LOL. Not saying I wouldn't try at some point to catch them in the act....


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Gee I'm not sure I would wait for my neighbors to do the right thing if my dogs could be at risk of them tunneling under I would add a berm of dirt and plantings in front of the fence on my side to keep my dog a bit further back and to make it impossible for their dog to dig through that much extra dirt. I also would add chicken wire as a second fence behind the planting. Your neighbors may be nice people but you can only count on you to keep them safe. plus it may keep them a bit more distracted being away from the fence and bark less. I know it's money and that sucks but my old neighbors kept saying they would fix things and they never did until their dog was in my yard!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> If the neighbors are non responsive put an electric line at ground level that will stop your dogs from getting too close and stop the large dogs from trying to come under. If you own the fence and it is on your property you can put an electric charge on both sides that will eliminate the digging problem. If done properly the charge won't hurt them but it will stop them. Your neighbors might go along with this idea if they own the fence and they love and want to keep their dogs.


The trouble is, this only works if the owners of the larger dogs are willing to keep the collars on their dogs AND make sure the batteries are always charged and the collars in working order. The electric fences don't work without collars to go with them.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Over the summer we built up the flower beds. Brought in a truck load of dirt and mulch, planted little hedges, etc. Rarely do I ever see my dogs actually AT the fence, in the flower beds. They go to where the beds start, and that's about it. But, that's not to say they won't decide to once they see a hole big enough to get under. 
We have thought about tacking the chicken wire to the bottom of our fence. And running it under the flower bed. But, guess we should have done that BEFORE we did all the other work. 
But, that's why I posted here. To get suggestions. And maybe I can suggest that to THEM? I'd love to be able to help offer a solution, instead of just gripe at them. 
And really, it's the initial confrontation I fear. After that...if they don't do what's right. It's ON, LOL. I'll call the police on them every day until it's taken care of. I have little tolerance when it comes to my kids and pets, once something has been addressed.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Electric fencing is different than invisible fencing. An electric fence is charged with pulsing energy that will give a shock when touched. It think there are varying degrees of shock that can be used. I think that could be a good idea if all else fails. 

Putting in a berm and plantings would cost a lot of money, and time for the plants to grow enough to do any good--for big dogs they could probably just power through them anyway...

I'd try talking to them first to see is a solution could be arrived at where they are participating...then get the cops involved if that doesn't work. It is very scary that their dogs are throwing themselves at the fence. Sounds like they could rip your kids, you, or dogs, to shreds if they break through, add to that that they can dig through... yikes! No one would have the time to get into safety if that happened.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, OK. So you're talking about the kind of electric fence we use for horses. I suppose this might work for dogs, but you'd need to run strands at at lest a couple of different heights for dogs of such different sizes. And it's possible to tunnel underneath this too. The dog has to make physical contact with it in order for them to feel it. Small ponies learn how to get out underneath it if it's not strung low enough, so I'm sure a dog could too.<g>

It also takes a LOT of maintenance. We use it to protect our wooden fences from the horses chewing, but I wouldn't count on it keeping them in without a solid physical barrier as well.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

The correct thing to do, in my opinion, would be to address it with the neighbors face to face, provided they speak english. 
If that gets you nowhere, go to the authorities....police/humane society.
If that gets you nowhere, then you will need to do whatever it takes to protect you and your family.
I've been through this...with pit bulls getting out and threatening harm to me and my family. Owners didn't speak english...humane society didn't do squat cause they couldn't catch them "out" of their fence. We couldn't let our little boy play in our yard because of these pit bulls. We ended up moving. It wasn't worth having a mauled child. I LOVE dogs, but I was ready to use our gun for protection. At that point we decided it was time to move.
Good Luck Tritia...let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm for talking to the neighbors first as that is the neighborly thing to do but then if they don't do anything, I wouldn't hesitate to make a formal complaint to the police. Your #1 priority is the safety of your dogs and children.

I was going to suggest the chicken wire, too, but since you've already put all that work into the berm and plantings, it would be nice if the neighbors would do that on their side. That would be a good suggestion to make to them and maybe offer to help them put it in if that is possible. I wouldn't myself......lol.....but it would be nice!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well years ago, I had trouble with a neighbors dog that killed my pet chickens, I followed the trail of feathers up to the neighbors door. This BIG man came to the door and when presented with the evidence, preceded to tell me, first to get off of his porch, and second that his dog (with the feathers in his mouth) didn't kill my chickens. After removing myself to the sidewalk, I calmly apolized to the BIG man and assured him that I must be mistaken; but I would shoot his dog the next time I saw it in my yard, Thank you very much. Problem solved. Never saw the dog again.

In all seriousness, electric fence would work, just string two wires below the fence line, a few inches apart. If they come under, they will surely have to touch one of the lines with their heads. If you put chicken wire in front of the fence a few inches away from the fence, use the spacers for the electric wire on the fence side so your dogs can't get the charge. Believe me it works. I have it around my chicken pen, two strands 6" apart and the yard dog only got on it once and now I don't even have it plugged up.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would just have a friendly chat with them . It is their dogs that are trying to dig underneath ,so I think the onus is on them to fix the fence so that their dogs can't dig underneath. If they have half a brain they would be concerned for your safety and fix it voluntarily. Who in their right mind would want to be sued for whatever damage their dogs do.?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Renee said:


> The correct thing to do, in my opinion, would be to address it with the neighbors face to face, provided they speak english.
> If that gets you nowhere, go to the authorities....police/humane society.
> If that gets you nowhere, then you will need to do whatever it takes to protect you and your family.
> I've been through this...with pit bulls getting out and threatening harm to me and my family. Owners didn't speak english...humane society didn't do squat cause they couldn't catch them "out" of their fence. We couldn't let our little boy play in our yard because of these pit bulls. We ended up moving. It wasn't worth having a mauled child. I LOVE dogs, but I was ready to use our gun for protection. At that point we decided it was time to move.
> Good Luck Tritia...let us know how it turns out!


AGREE completely. Try to be nice, then do whatever you have to to protect your family, animals, and yard.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree that you should approach them first before getting your police friend involved, that could be threatening. The Pet Agree is pretty good. too good. We taught Cash right away to "leave it" but he kind of freaked out. DH has used it on other dogs in the park when they seem to be charging the boys and it stops them. 

I looked for the thread about it but could not find it. Good results but not positive training by any means...the problem is your dogs would be hearing the annoying sound too as well as the neighbors dogs.


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

I like you hate any confrontations. But as long as you show the evidence and acknowlege that your dogs are barkers too. Any reasonably person would want to correct this situation (they need to secure their fence) if they are unreasonable then you will not feel bad reporting them.
We had similar issues with our neighbours over a drumset unfortunately they were not reasonable and we had to get the police involved. Now things are very uncomfortable. 
Good luck


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

First thing is to go over and talk to them. Renee is right. If you don't feel comfortable using electic wire, I know I would not, you can use chicken wire. If the neighbors agree they should put it on their side too. I had to do it when I two large escape artists. You staple the chicken wire to the bottom of the fence, dig down a few inches and a few feet out from the fence and bury it. Mine were never able to dig out again, and no one was able to dig in either. Of course my houdini's then found other ways to freedom. LOL


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I'm trying to get my sweet, super passive hubby to go over tomorrow and talk to them. Maybe bring Christmas cookies?? LOL.

I really am hoping not to have to do the chicken wire thing. For not other reason then we HAVE put a lot into our flower beds already. And digging it up would not on be a lot of time, but a waste of a lot of money. Course, safety of my kids and dogs come first.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH I understand that! I hope the neighbors co-operate and want to solve this problem with you.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I would talk to them, too. Christmas cookies might help  if anything, let them know you are there for a peaceful/amicable solution. If that doesn't work, I'd say you are free to be more aggressive as you did *try* to sort it out amicably  Good luck! Hopefully, they are receptive and helpful!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Christmas cookies are a great idea! Sugar is a great bribe!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Talk is best ……..with or without hubby you need to do something before you are sorry.

The continuous electric wire will work. It can be placed in on both sides of the fence a few inches to a foot from and away from the bottom of the fence. It will give a shock but will not harm the dogs or kids. You can them buy at Pet Smart, Petco or many pet/feed stores. I’m not sure the Pet Agree will work in this situation, but for the cost it may be worth a try. 

Let us know what the neighbors say.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Christmas cookies are an excellent idea!

I think electric fence is a doable solution also. If horses and cattle learn to stay away from it, dogs will. I never met a horse that was smarter than any dog. :doh:

Beverly


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know that I went through a similar situation last summer...2008...and the neighbors did finally address the issue but I am afraid it cost their dog dearly. Their dog used to dig under the fence and did come into the yard on several occasions...one of which left my heeler with a three inch hole in his chest and a smaller one inch hole next to it. I called the police and when they looked at the dog she was real friendly and they didn't believe me even when I showed them my bloodied up dog. I took the dog back to the neighbors' myself and they refused to take her from me. The woman said the dog was not hers, it was her sons and he was at work and she was terrified of the dog. She spoke English, but not well. I tried to explain to her but she refused to take the dog and closed the door in my face. Animal control took the dog but the neighbors' brought her back and did not address the issue for months. They finally seemed to have re-homed her. But then I went along the back fence line and saw the dog in a little sectioned of area of the yard with no food or water and shivering her butt off bc it was late fall by now. Anyway, my point is, talk to the neighbors' but don't be surprised if you end up having to do most of the work. I hope your situation ends better then mine or the poor dogs.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

What has happened it this situation?


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Did you let animal control know about this second event. Leaving a dog without water, food, protection is cruel and I hope they were reported. How very sad.


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

Animal Control was called several times concerning this dog. I called when I saw her in a sectioned off area of the yard without provision and no one even came to look! I called our local Humane Society just to see and they said to call Animal Control! These neighbor's have another dog that they let sleep inside and they let her out into the front yard and they take her on car rides...I have never seen the big dog anywhere but in the backyard. I have never even seen them take her into the house!

How do the Origianl Poster's situation work out?


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope the big dog is not still in those same miserable circumstances...I would hound Animal Control until they resolved this poor dogs situation! :rant:


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

Quite seriously, if the dog does not have good wintertime shelter and food, or is left on a tie out, then I would call the mayor's office and tell them of the lack of caring of animal control and that if this wasn't addressed in x number of days, that I would be calling the media and informing them of the lack of humane care from the city leaders. I would also let them know that I was documenting the date of every phone call and who I spoke with. 

If I did call the media, I would put out a request for a rescue group so that this poor uncared for animal would get some love and attention and hopefully not be put to sleep. The timing right now might make that more likely, but still, the poor dog needs proper shelter, and hopefully loving as well. Of course, calling the media would probably better be done without knowledge of who you are, b/c you still need to protect your family, while trying to get this other dog cared for.

That's the bad thing about having to call animal control - the odds of the dog going to a good home isn't so great here in the south. Matter of fact, many dogs get shipped up north b/c they are so much better about spay/neuter that they don't have the over-population that we do here in the south.

Or, I wonder if someone -maybe a 'stranger'- offered them a bit of money for the dog, if they would take the offer. Then the dog could be 'rescued' without hassle with the neighbors. And maybe a rescue group could already have been contacted, so he could go into rescue. It would be worth some money to 'buy' him, and maybe even get him vetted, so he could have a loving home. Sigh.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chasza said:


> Matter of fact, many dogs get shipped up north b/c they are so much better about spay/neuter that they don't have the over-population that we do here in the south.


True. Most of the dogs available for adoption in shelters around here have been shipped up from the south.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Our shelter takes dogs from all over. We get a lot from Arkansas, Alabama etc. Such a same. We had lots of them after Katrina. Thank goodness our shelter is really wonderful here.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Did any one see the movie "A Dog Named Christmas?" After my DH and I watched that we were ready to run down and adopt a dog!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Stopping by real quick to update...that there's been no update, lol. I haven't spoken with them yet. With the holidays, kids being home from school, etc. I've just been too busy. And we've had FREEZING weather and snow! My dogs make it out the edge of the patio, do their business and run back in. So, they've not even gone close to the fence in well over a wk. I also haven't heard the dogs behind us. Probably for the same reason. I know at night, they come in when the owners are home. 
It's only when they're at work that I hear them barking alllllll day long.
I'm pretty sure he's a professor at the University. Least that's what I've been told. I really do think they're good people. And HOPE they do the right thing. 

I'll update once I get a chance to speak with them. It's going to have to be soon. I'm running out of flagstone, and my parents gave us a fire pit for Christmas. I need that stuff back for my patio


----------

